# wasp cam - vs - go pro



## spaz1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Has anyone used the wasp cam it looks like a pretty good set-up, it has better reviews than the Go-Pro but that is but the company !!! And it will work with all Go-pro mounts!! And it's around 100$ bucks cheaper will sync with Android phones also has watch that you can start and stop recording and view what you are recording!!


----------



## 660griz (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks really cool. All the reviews I have seen are good. Longer battery life, store more video than GoPro with same resolution and size of memory stick.
I want one.


----------

